# Wireless v/s USB-Bridged v/s Ethernet Crossover



## aravind (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello!

I'm looking for some means to transfer my 5 GB file from one laptop to another. It's sad that the largest flash drive I have is a 4 GB one. I have a wireless network in place (a TP-Link router whose speed I have no idea of). I'm looking to buy some cable to connect my computers ad-hoc. I want to know which of the following offers the fastest file transfers (solid facts like the fastest possible limit of the particular mode are deeply appreciated).

1. Wireless through the router.

2. USB-Bridged cable.

3. Ethernet Crossover cable.

Any other alternative can be suggested.

Most discussions I came up with on google belong pre-2008 and the later ones have no authenticity.

Thanks.

P.S. Inputs of the approximate cost of the USB-Bridged cable and Ethernet crossover cable in India are appreciated.

And please don't suggest me to buy a larger flash drive.  Because, even if I end up doing that, I'd like to know the options available.


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 14, 2012)

Ethernet crossover cables are the fastest and cheapest option. Especially if you have gigabit ethernet in both the systems. A 1.5 mtr will approx cost 50-100 rupees. You can get one done even cheaper by buying cable, clips separately and getting them crimped. RJ-45 cables cost approx 10-15 bucks per Mtr and the clips will be 5 a piece. The speeds will be full 100 mbps if on normal ethernet or faster if on gigabit.


----------



## Renny (Mar 14, 2012)

Theoretically WiFi can give speeds of up-to 150mbps, but practically there could be a lot of fluctuations due to the channel, other conditions etc., use Ethernet.


----------



## aravind (Mar 15, 2012)

@Lucky_star & Xccentricity: Thanks for your replies, guys.

I have a particular cable that has been billed as a "Patch cable". The print on the cable reads "--- HX COMAUTER IEEE568B NETWOPK CABLE CAT5E 4PAIR/24AWG ---" (Comauter and netwopk are not typos. That's how they are printed on the cable). Is this a crossover cable?

I googled it up and found 3 links saying essentiallly what the following says. 
How to Identify a Crossover Cable | eHow.com

But with my cable, the sequence is the same except for the 4th and 5th wire which have been interchanged. What do I make of this?

P.S. To make the sequence clearer,
End 1:  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
End 2:  1 2 3 5 4 6 7 8


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 15, 2012)

I would also like to know about this
BTW you can just split the file


----------

